# How much does your tuscany weigh??



## T-CON (Jan 30, 2006)

It is time to put my 05 tuscany on a diet. It is stock ultegra with ksyrium equipe wheels (just bought a set of 2006 zipp 404 tubulars used but have not ridden them yet)

What have you guys swapped out on your bikes and what to they weigh in current configuration?

Tia
Ted


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

What does yours weigh now? (sorry i don't have one, but i wonder about the litespeed weights).

tia


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

vanjr said:


> What does yours weigh now? (sorry i don't have one, but i wonder about the litespeed weights).
> 
> tia


You're skeptical of the frame weights?
Litespeed was pretty much spot on for my weight. They aren't very variable, from what I've seen.

If you really want frame weights, just check out Weight Weenies listings...
-estone2


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

nope, just wondering what the total bike weight is of the tuscanies and vortexes that pass by on group rides. especially compared to all the carbons out there.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

vanjr said:


> nope, just wondering what the total bike weight is of the tuscanies and vortexes that pass by on group rides. especially compared to all the carbons out there.


Mine is the 12.74 lb Litespeed Vortex.


http://www.light-bikes.com/BikeGallery/BikeSelect.asp?catid=3


----------



## T-CON (Jan 30, 2006)

I have never weighed mine on an acurate scale but it is in the 18.5 lb range.

The wheel change will cut 530g off.

As the mileage wears out parts I intend to upgrade them. Just starting to think about how to do it.


----------



## tuscanybill (Nov 20, 2005)

Ted, My 05 w/DA group including pedals w/o tool bag weighs 16.25 on my fish scale  wheels are mavic SL's tires are pro race II's, bottle cages are alum elites. When Conpetitive cyclist had LS there calculator said 15.6 with my stuff. I'm not a weight weenie, just an old guy and this was my mid-life preasent to my-self  I would like to get it on a good scale. Good luck on your upgrades, they are allways fun. -- Bill


----------



## T-CON (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Juan and Bill. Bill any other kit specs on your set up would be great.


I know there are more tuscanys out there. Lets here about them.

T


----------



## tuscanybill (Nov 20, 2005)

T, Guess I should have put more in there. 

Frame 53cm
Bars ITM Millenium Wing (alloy also fully taped)
Stem ITM FORGED LITE LUXE (I wanted something that I could flip)
Saddle fi'zi:k Arione
Post Easton EC90 all carbon
Real-Design HP pro
Chain Wippermenn 10S0 (ran a 10S1 for 2500 miles not much ware, coulden't justify the cost though without trying the 10S0 only 15grams more) 
Computer Cateye mity 8

There are areas where I could save some weight for sure, the fork is a biggie an easton EC90 would drop a lot, even a reynolds ouzo pro would shave, there are lighter stems & bars, saddles could save a lot, in a lightness frenzy I think another 3/4lb is possable. The only thing I can get somewhat excited about is a fork, but the real-design is not bad and seems well built whitch is good, handles well. I hit everything so good on the original build that I just ride it. -- Bill


----------



## Mattbikeboy (Feb 18, 2004)

I have a 59 cm 2004 Tuscany
Dura Ace Grouppo (mix of 9 and 10 speed stuff)
Thomson X2 stem and uncut really long Thomson post
Rolf Prima Echelon wheelset
Specialized Rib cages (2)
Ultegra SPD SL pedals
Specialized All Conditions Pro tires
3t Forgie XL bar
Selle San Marco Aspide

its around 18-18.5 lbs as listed above (I haven' weighed it since I switched to Dura Ace,x2 stem and the Echelons). It was around 19 with Ultegra and Ksyrium Elite wheelset.

mbb


----------

